# Hunting > The Magazine >  Road Trip in the North Island

## Dundee

Hey fullas and fellesas the Mrs, Sean and I have just had a road trip around the North Island. It was a R&R trip (Road and Rest). We left possum trapper behind as he had a pup turning up so he stayed with the olds. :Have A Nice Day:  It has been three years since a family holiday so the ute was packed with rods,rifles and guns if the occasion showed it self on the road trip.More than one ocassion presented itself but the weopons stayed on the deck of the ute.

Scenic tour of the North Island and caught up with @Andyanimal39 @Graeme Sturgeon @Pengy @Geezejonsey @falconhell and @Texas walker and @Chris.

----------


## Dundee

Oops fucked up three names,shit happens :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Good to see you put Dannevirke in Pink

----------


## Dundee

> Good to see you put Dannevirke in Pink


Ha Ha Mr Penguin your fish bait was tasty tonight.

----------


## HNTMAD

choice

----------


## Dundee

Day one was from Dannevirke over the Napier Taihape highway also called the Gentle Annie. :Have A Nice Day: 
Some nice trout fishing waters on the Rangatikei were seen on the way over but unfortunately the trout season was closed for winter spawning. :Sad: 


We set up camp in Taihape and caught up with @andyanimal31 and his family for a cuppa then later on went to the HQ of the deerstalkers in Taihape for a few drinks with Steve and Andy.


Then back to base camp for quiet one. :Wtfsmilie: 


That tell tale tower came crashing down on me after a nice dinner and sleep, when I had breaky before departing for day two.

----------


## andyanimal31

Well done dundee with the tower of brown bombers!
Good to meet your tribe  so now got names to the faces

----------


## 300CALMAN

Awesome trip Dundee, well done you managed to avoid all the shities including Hamiltron and Jaffaland.

----------


## Pengy

> Ha Ha Mr Penguin your fish bait was tasty tonight.
> Attachment 37712


Joke is on you mate. That was left over bait

----------


## Dundee

> Joke is on you mate. That was left over bait


Well I have eaten anything covered in watties @Pengy :Grin: 

It was very tasty mate. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Only kidding DD.

----------


## ebf

Choice, we did a Coromandel road trip for the Mrs birthday last month. All the way up to Port Jackson.

Hope you had a fish in the river behind Thames, bloody awesome looking water !

----------


## Pengy

> Choice, we did a Coromandel road trip for the Mrs birthday last month. All the way up to Port Jackson.
> 
> Hope you had a fish in the river behind Thames, bloody awesome looking water !


Nice. You should have given me  a shout. I love showing off local secrets

----------


## Dundee

> Nice. You should have given me  a shout. I love showing off local secrets


Those secrets are coming soon @Pengy they are all in the blue for that day :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Day Two   Taihape to Taupo

A stream on the dessert road

Wandered around town for a look and a quiet one. :ORLY: 

Walked back along the lake front back to the motel.

A quiet night as we had a big drive the next day.

----------


## Chris

Was nice to catch up hope its not 3 years before our paths cross again. 
Might come down your way during rehab  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Day three in the yellow from Taupo to Waihi then up to the Coramandel.

We left Taupo and passed through the Waikato where we had a quick visit to our old neighbours that are fertiliser pilots.They were just off to a job to dump 100 tonne up the Waihau. 5 hour drive for his Mrs with the extra fuel for the plane. While he took off from Matamata.
Lunch at Waihi at 1430 where I flicked @Chris a text but as he was at work we thought we will carry on up to the coramadel to Scribes.
We stayed at Scribes.


Had a brew and a few yarns before we went to Thames to get supplies. :Grin: 


Back at Scribes where we hauled ass across the busy road too wet the rods. :Have A Nice Day: 


Trevally prepared and battered for dinner :Thumbsup: 


I think my socks put the labradors to sleep permanently :XD:

----------


## Scouser

Great trip by the look and sound of things Dundee, looks like the tribe had a great time!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris

You will have lunch at funny times ,I'd just had afternoon smoko .

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Had a brew and a few yarns before we went to Thames to get supplies.
> Attachment 37772


Who is the headless family member? Not really normal to take them on trips you know, kind of scares people!

----------


## Dundee

> Who is the headless family member? Not really normal to take them on trips you know, kind of scares people!


Sean was just checking the photo he took off the sign :Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

looks like ya had a mint trip lol just didnt need all that rain you brought with ya all. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I have edited the original picture of our road trip as we broke the blue area into two days.Here is the edited version of the map.

We woke at Scribes to a beautiful morning.

And had a brew then made our way around the Coramandel to meet the Penguin as Scribe had a funeral had to go too,be a bit rude too miss ya mums funeral.
We followed the orange track to "Happy feet" :Psmiley: 
Had breaky at the coramandel town when I finished my pie I blew the bag up and popped it and scared the shit out of the locals. :Grin: 

Caught up with @Pengy and he took us on a tour off the hidden bays that wouldn't be found without the local knowledge.

Pengy thought he saw a ray :Grin: 

Then we checked out a few more bays before we left the penguin. :Have A Nice Day: 

Scored a feed of smoked kawhai thanks @Pengy for the tour and feed.
We then drove through Whitianga to Waihi where we met up with @Chris for a spot of night surfcasting.......

----------


## GWH

Looks like a bloody awesome road trip mate!

----------


## BRADS

> Looks like a bloody awesome piss trip mate!


Fixed

----------


## mrs dundee

Heres mr dundee his beer fell out of the uteand punture and it went every where it was so funny,we just had lunch at Tarawera Cafe very nice.

----------


## mrs dundee



----------


## Dundee

If I was a bit closer to home I would of downed them but still had plenty of kms to go that day.

----------


## Dundee

Surfcasting with Chris till 2200hrs.   5 small kawhai landed. Chris set up two 16 feet rods for us.We wound them in when we could see the glow tip on the end off the rods dancing up there with the stars.Bloody nice evening down on the beach.     Photos inbound :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Day 5 in the blue from Waihi beach across the Island to the Naki.

Should of had a haircut at Seans :Grin: 

We drove through the Waikato then towards the Naki coast.Once we passed through these tunnels the shit weather began.

The sea was rough and the rain was beginning,it was just the start of the wild weather that would  the cause havoc on Taranaki,Whanganui and the Manawatu/Rangitikei districts.

We found the Toko and new we weren't far from those Naki lads so went in for a beer. :Have A Nice Day: 

Caught up with @falconhell then headed into town for a feed.
We then surprised @geezejonesy showing up with our takeaways. :Grin: 

Given the tour of the mai mai,the hallway reminded me of the barrocks. :Cool: 

Then the laughs and yarns began :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Must say that @Texaswalker swears more than me and is louder  :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY: 
Wasn't long before the naki lads were in there usual full swing of things :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 

Bit of a late start the next morning with the rain getting heavier,the previously nights discussion on the goats was washed out :Wtfsmilie: 
Tour of the cowshed before we departed on stage six :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks @geezejonesy @falconhell and @Texaswalker for the Naki Night :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Excellent read the  Dundee's

----------


## mrs dundee

Heres some photos of our road trip,awesome holiday,Taupo.Whitianga,Scribes dogs,Pengi and dundee and sean on beach.

----------


## Dundee

Day 6  Taranaki to Tauramanui
It was still bucketing down when we left the Naki and headed over the "Forgotten World Highway"

The rain was that heavy that slips were falling across the road.

A few goats were seen on the road despite the torrential rain.Water was coming off the hills causing waterfalls throughout the journey.

The bush and ferns were a true picture with the water everywhere.


It was a fair mission dodging slips and debri across the roads.Even the ute was telling us we need a break when we got to Tauramanui.

Last night in a motel.

----------


## Tommy

The Dundee totem pole. Very traditional.

----------


## stingray



----------


## BRADS



----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 38066


Ewe you bastard!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha ha ga ha ga

----------


## Dundee

Ok holiday ends saw some great country and met up with some good bastards.

We were planning on going through the National Park to Wanganui then Bulls to see the inlaws.
All roads closed Wanganui way so we had to drive from Tauramanui to Turangi then back to Taupo to get on the Napier Taupo Highway.
Over the Kaweka range we stopped at the Waipunga Falls

It was a beautiful look out but a disgrace to see that much rubbish in the area. Keep NZ clean yeah right bastards must use the look out for toiletry stops and too biff there take away rubbish away. :Sick: 
Over the range at about 1430hrs we stopped at Tarawera cafe and had a feed.
I bought a new water bottle and when I opened the back door of the ute all my lion brown cans fell out of the box.
Mrs D and Sean erupted with laughter :Oh Noes: 
Two cans were punctured and we were a long way from home so I took them back to the cafe and left them on a table,spewing a mist of the brown bombers :Pissed Off: 
Some nice trophies in that place.

Get back home and holey shit,away for a week and the drought is broken :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Great trip and story Dundee, almost feel like iv'e done it myself... OK minus the large volumes of Lion Down.

----------

